# a few audio questions...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

OK I am no expert, actually I am a fool... so here we go...

1. I got my car used w. an aftermarket deck and the stock nissan harness was cut (BITCHIN) so I was wondering if I needed a sentra harness or are all nissan ones the same, I thought I read "fits nissan 95+" somewhere, and I own a 95... basically why I ask is because I will be lucky to find ANY nissan newer than 95 in this god foresaken town and using a different harness could be useful.

2. Ok heres the trickery... I had my stock front speakers running off of a 35x4 watt deck this morning. Tonight I put in a 50x4 deck and the front speakers dont work but the infinity rears do. I hooked up the wires so the rear power would go to the front and vice versa and still the rears only played, meaning it wasnt the deck, but the speakers up front wouldnt power on (right OR left) what could be the cause of this?

3. This deck I got doesnt play CD's, it spits them out without an error message, which i find odd... its a pioneer. The guy I baught it off of (used) swears it worked when he last used it, any advice on what could cause this... do you think a cleaning may help?

4. Are you getting tired of reading my long, drawn out questions yet?

Thanks for you input -James


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

switch the front and rear speaker wires that will tell you if it is the deck. my answer would be you bought a bogus deck


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I did switch and the rear speakers played when hooked up to the front speakers output so there is signal coming out. I think the deck may be bogus too w. the CD playing but I think the front speakers are done too


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

try pushing the reset button


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

errrr... I cant find a reset button.... I looked all over the deck and nothing. I unplugged it and plugged it back in (shouldnt this reset it) and still no cd playing... it doesnt even read an error message, just spits it out.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

does the faceplate come off it should be behind the faceplate in the headunit itself


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

If your disc are good, the headunit is bad. From the speaker problem, the HU is bad. Even it they were going, you would still hear something from them. The HU is bad. If he won't give your cash back, kick his ass. Anyway, give him a swift kick in the nuts for you having to ask questions you shouldn't have to. Don't spend money for a new harness/clips. If you want I can tell exactly what wires are what for any vehicle. I have instant access to wring diagrams for cars stereo harness and what wires to use to install a security system. Man I love the internet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

Let me try to take a whack at it. First, the front speakers system was working before you installed the new deck. My suggestion is to check the wire connections going from the unit to the speakers. Try taking a 9 volt battery and some speaker wires and connect + + and - - and the speakers should pop of they are connected. If they don't then check the connections in the doors. Second, if thay don't pop and the wires spark when you touch them, then a wire in grounding out. Third, the speakers themselves may be bad from the exchange and their excursion might be damaged. These are 3 thing that I would do if I came to this problem being a MECP Technician.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

1 problem do not use a 9 volt battery this is detailed as a no no in the mecp handbook. u are supposed to use a 1.5 volt battery


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Use a damn multimeter. You guys sound like hillbilly audio guys. Check the impedance. A speaker can still pop easily but have a fried voice coil.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

most likely there is a wire grounded out or he has a bad radio, what is a meter going to do? it is going to read all f**ked up. from the sound of it he is not an audio expert (no offence dryboy ps hows the wing) this is the easiest way for someone who doesnt do this everyday to diagnos the problem. it is not ******* or whatever you think it is. this is detailed in the mecp handbook.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

its true... its true.... I am not an audio expert  but its all good I'll try the 1.5 volt battery. Thanks for the advice... I've been emailing the seller and he's kept in good contact... I think if I dont get it working today I'ma ship it back to him for my money back.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh and the wing is GREAT thanks 

Anyway I took the deck out and put it in my buddies car (he has the same one) and I found out 2 things... my front speakers werent grounded properly (fixed that) AND the cd player doesnt play CD's... I'll be sending it back. Thanks for everybody's help w/ troubleshooting. -James


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What, your speakers are common ground? As in the negative is grounded to the chassis. You can't just hook that up to an aftermarket headunit, new wiring has to be run. I'll have to do that in a friend's Crown Vic, and get paid $50 for it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dunno what your saying, but I THINK that was my problem... either way I have new speakers in the mail which should be here (hopefully) wednesday so whatever


----------

